# 1937 CWC model 0326?



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

I found this bike a month ago. Finally bought it today. The seller’s family didn’t want to sell it after all. Then they called me yesterday and changed their minds. Long distance deal (PP g+s). The seller dropped it off at my sisters house which was ironically minutes down the road from him in Ohio. Will be a month or so till I get down there unfortunately. But 1937 Cleveland Welding. B34729. Not sure the model guessing 0326? I know, missing a few money parts but killer original paint! Seller said It was found in an attic of a family members house near the Cw factory.  Just wondering what tank and fender light/bomb belongs on it? I have a place holder for the drop$tand. I wasn’t able to find any pictures of this bike except for this catalog image that’s unzoomable. Any comments, opinions, or information greatly appreciated. Sorry pics aren’t the best I didn’t take any. Yes I’m keeping the aftermarket stars on it!


----------



## saladshooter (Dec 9, 2021)

I would say it's a 0926. The 0326 is a different frame. Awesome bike.


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 9, 2021)

This is the correct 3 piece tank, get it while you can, it's a hard to find tank.








						Reduced - Prewar 3 piece tank Western Flyer and others | Sell - Trade: Bicycle Parts, Accessories, Ephemera
					

Scarce Prewar tank off a Western Flyer . CWC built ? I’ve also seen this tank on Hawthorne’s Very solid overpainted tank with original red showing through. Came on the bike I decided not to restore. $295 shipped tank only now $245




					thecabe.com


----------



## CWCMAN (Dec 9, 2021)

Nice bike. To bad your missing those parts. The fender light would most likely be a Delta front loader.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2021)

szathmarig said:


> This is the correct 3 piece tank, get it while you can, it's a hard to find tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Beautiful bike!
I agree!
Don’t hesitate.
Don’t even think about it!
Just get that tank!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 9, 2021)

..in less than an hour all the information, reference material and a lead that I needed. Thanks guys. Really appreciate it!


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 9, 2021)

Am I the only one that digs it without a tank? I'd just clean it up a bit, find a frontloader, service & ride.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 9, 2021)

Very, very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ozzie (Dec 9, 2021)

fordmike65 said:


> Am I the only one that digs it without a tank? I'd just clean it up a bit, find a frontloader, service & ride.



I like it without the tank too!


----------



## nightrider (Dec 9, 2021)

It like it as is too!  But you can do like me. Buy the tank, add or remove periodically to change the look.  These tanks don't turn up every day.
Lovin' that badge and the star! Paint scheme is Killer! 
And my all-time favorite fork.
Johnny


----------



## szathmarig (Dec 11, 2021)

Looks like the bike also has the Deluxe Cathedral stem. High $$$ part.


----------



## mrg (Dec 11, 2021)

Obvious ware marks from a tank so mite as well run a tank!


----------



## Hastings (Dec 12, 2021)

szathmarig said:


> Looks like the bike also has the Deluxe Cathedral stem. High $$$ part.


----------



## Hastings (Nov 9, 2022)

Couple questions 
1940 0326?

I’m assuming it says american on the down tube? So hard to read. 

Then should it have american badge? 

‘the $tand’ goes on this?

Pedals are mismatch what would be correct? 

Front wheel hoop is broken and buckled. But.. I still gave it a more pleasest as found look. Removed the new shinnnny spokes laced in some patina ones from similar CWCs scrap wheel. Found some bald tires and tossed them on.  Just so it didn’t look like it did. There! now here’s some approximate ‘re created’ as found pics before the two transitional owners owned it for a week. 

Thanks for the info. 
Ken


----------



## saladshooter (Nov 9, 2022)

It would NOT of came with the $tand.


----------

